
Chrome extension to post to HN and search a page on HN - alpb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-filter/agohmjkdphojdlhkjejgmoicdpnlajam?hl=en-US
======
ahartman00
this is cool, I was actually thinking about this yesterday. You might just
have saved me a weekend, thanks :)

"Because this testing is happened offline, the server will get unknow for you
visiting history for no HN items. Powered by HN 10 years, million items,
commits and hackers, your web reading will be more efficient and valuable. Try
it, then connect HN community to your web!"

Hope you dont mind some grammar questions and tips :)

The first sentence makes no sense to me, could you clarify?

The second I would say something like: "Powered by 10 years of HN submissions;
it has million of pages, and comments. Your web reading will be more efficient
and have greater context."

The third I would phrase: "Try it, and enjoy the HN community wherever you
go!"

